# Book raffle - It's Not About The Bike



## mrbadexample (24 Sep 2012)

Evening all,

I've just noticed these book raffle threads which I think are a great idea. 

So, as I have two copies of LA's It's Not About The Bike, someone else can have one. 

Usual story - post below if you want to be included, and please pass the book on once you've read it. I'll pick a winner at the weekend sometime.

Cheers,
MBE


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (24 Sep 2012)

Me please


----------



## DCLane (24 Sep 2012)

Could you add me please?


----------



## jifdave (25 Sep 2012)

add me please.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (26 Sep 2012)

its the next in my pile to read (currently on my desk at work!!! lol)

if you dont mind ill steal the names on this thread when im finished to send my copy on


----------



## Gary P (26 Sep 2012)

Add me please


----------



## defy-one (27 Sep 2012)

Having read and passed on ..... Highly recommended


----------



## moxey (28 Sep 2012)

Can I be added to the list please


----------



## Paisley Chock (29 Sep 2012)

Can I be included please?

Thanks


----------



## blade1889 (29 Sep 2012)

Me too please if I'm not too late.


----------



## mrbadexample (29 Sep 2012)

Not too late yet. I'll feed the names / numbers into one of these random generators tomorrow night at some point, if I remember.


----------



## mrbadexample (30 Sep 2012)

And the winner is...

Paisley Chock, as selected by the random thingy I saw someone else use:




PM me your address please PC and I'll get it in the post when I get round to it.


----------



## moxey (1 Oct 2012)

Bugger


----------



## Paisley Chock (2 Oct 2012)

Yaaayyyy!

Thank you very much for your generosity.

I'll be sure to put it back up for grabs as soon as I've read it.

Many thanks


----------



## mrbadexample (3 Oct 2012)

It's on its way. Second class because I'm tight.


----------



## Paisley Chock (3 Oct 2012)

Thanks alot.

A great gesture from a very friendly site. I will stive to be as generous and friendly.

Cheers


----------



## Paisley Chock (5 Oct 2012)

Came today. Thanks again.


----------



## Kiwiavenger (19 Oct 2012)

blade1889 said:


> Me too please if I'm not too late.



Ive finally finished my copy, you have been randomly selected to be the next temporary owner of the book! Pm me your address and I'll send it asap


----------



## jifdave (26 Nov 2012)

anyone else still want a copy?

started a thread got no response.....


----------



## billy1561 (5 Dec 2012)

I would be interested if it's still available. Cheers.


----------

